# I'm new here



## Barker Marine (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My name is Barker Marine and I'm Australian but living in UK. I miss my home very much. Anyways, this is just a formal introduction so I'll stick to it. My business is shoe importing and exporting. You can check my website also - Men Shoes UK

I have joined this forum so that I can be part of some community and help people with their problems by giving them my advices. I hope we will have a great time here. This was all about me. I'll see you all in relevant threads.

Thanks for having me here.


----------

